# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Ku te download CS 1.6

## Flori

Kush mund te me ndihmoj ku te bej download Counter Strike 1.6 ... pasi e luaj ne internet por ne shpi nuk e kam... nqs mund te me gjeni ndonje links ku download do tjua di per nder  :shkelje syri:  

Flori

----------


## NBAlbania

Shkarko Counter strike 1.6


```
http://baltgames.lv/v2/dl2.php?id=1
```

Patch v21


```
http://baltgames.lv/v2/dl2.php?id=150
```

Keto jane servera shqiptar

game.kujtesa.com:27016
game.kujtesa.com:27017
game.kujtesa.com:27018

----------


## Flori

Paveli i bera download te dyja i instalova... por nuk me ben per asgje... ne internet nuk mund te shtoj dot server sme del me nxjerr sikur ska internet ... nuk krijoj dot as nje server te ri.. maps jan por loja nuk ben start... mund ta dish cfar problemi ka ?

I bera dhe nje screen shot provov te bej 




> connect game.kujtesa.com:27016


nderkoh qe ket problem nuk ma ben kur luaj ne NETCAFE

----------


## NBAlbania

Mos nuk e ke instaluar patchin ne folderin e lojes?

----------


## Flori

C:\Program Files\Valve

ketu e kam vendosur patch ... po provoj dhe njeher ta cinstaloj dhe ta bej nga fillimi !

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Po botsa per 1.6 ku mund te gjej?

----------


## NBAlbania

Instalo kete mod per bots.http://www.speedyshare.com/915720684.html
Vendose ne menyre manuale folderin e lojes sepse eshte gabim.

----------


## Pajtim123

ftp://game.kujtesa.com/

----------


## Dj_PiRoMaN

> ftp://game.kujtesa.com/


E bera download cs, edhe botat i bera download i instalova ne te njejtin folder. Por kur krijoj server dhe dua te shty bota nuk me pranon komanden: *bot_add* .
A mund te me ndihmoni?



Flm per ndihmen qe do me jepni.

----------


## Flori

> E bera download cs, edhe botat i bera download i instalova ne te njejtin folder. Por kur krijoj server dhe dua te shty bota nuk me pranon komanden: *bot_add* .
> A mund te me ndihmoni?
> 
> 
> 
> Flm per ndihmen qe do me jepni.


Botet shtohen mbasi ke hyr ne server, mesa mbaj mendun botet i ka vetem CS-NS 

gjithesi provoje krijo nje server shtyp *H* dhe del menuja !

----------


## Dj_PiRoMaN

> Botet shtohen mbasi ke hyr ne server, mesa mbaj mendun botet i ka vetem CS-NS 
> 
> gjithesi provoje krijo nje server shtyp *H* dhe del menuja !


Po edhe un kam hy ne server e kam kriju serverin dhe po du me i shty botet por nuk ma pranon komanden per ti shty botet. *bot_add* nuk e pranon e ke te fotoja me lart.

Provova ket qe the ti shtyp *H* dhe del menuja po nuk ka asgje.  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Flori

Bote ka vetem per CS-NS

----------


## Flori

Dowload CounterStrike 1.6 Full. +*BOT*. LANPatch (Cracked)
http://torrents.thepiratebay.org/350...88.TPB.torrent

----------


## Dj_PiRoMaN

Nuk downlodohet kjo qe e ke nxjerur tek ky linku. Me nxjer dicka per ta hapur ne open with, e provova me winrar nuk hapet. Cfare eshte si ta hap?

----------


## Flori

bej download Torrent

----------


## Dj_PiRoMaN

Klikoj te kjo torent per ta download, dhe pasi e bej save me thot qe ta hapi ne open with e provova me winrar asgje.

Di dikush tme tregoj si mund te shty bota ne Cs 1.6?

----------


## episodestory

E Bej Download Dhe Me Thote Se Koha Per Tu Bere Eshte 4 Ore E 14 Min.
Mund Te Me Thote Njeri Nese Normale Eshte Kjo Pasi Un Kam Vodafone 3g Card Nga Kto Te Rejat.

----------


## lojaxhiu

> E Bej Download Dhe Me Thote Se Koha Per Tu Bere Eshte 4 Ore E 14 Min.
> Mund Te Me Thote Njeri Nese Normale Eshte Kjo Pasi Un Kam Vodafone 3g Card Nga Kto Te Rejat.


Mundet te jete. Varet gjithcka tek torrent dhe sa veta jane ne torrent. Sa po bejn "seed" dmth upload dhe sa po bejne "leech", dmth download/upload.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Kush mund te gjej ndonji link (qofte edhe me rapidshare) per ate torrentin e florit.
Dua linkun e lojes jo torrentit!
Kush e gjen esht njish1!

----------


## Flori

> Kush mund te gjej ndonji link (qofte edhe me rapidshare) per ate torrentin e florit.
> Dua linkun e lojes jo torrentit!
> Kush e gjen esht njish1!


http://torrents.thepiratebay.org/350...88.TPB.torrent

----------

